
Ask HN: Best Monitor Around $300 for Dev Work? - thebiglebrewski
Title says it all! Have a $300-ish budget for a new screen for dev work. I&#x27;ve been using a https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.monoprice.com&#x2F;product?p_id=10509 for a past job and enjoyed it but it&#x27;s been a few years since that model came out so I thought it was worth asking.<p>If it makes any difference I&#x27;m on the new Macbook Pro w&#x2F; Touchbar which I&#x27;ll be pairing it with (as well as wireless keyboard&#x2F;mouse). Thanks for any suggestions!
======
no_protocol
I have three of the following:

Dell Computer Ultrasharp U2415 24.0-Inch Screen LED Monitor

I purchased them from Amazon.com:

[https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NZTKOQI](https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NZTKOQI)

This is a 24 inch screen in the 16:10 ratio, at a resolution of 1900x1200. It
has four inputs (2x HDMI, 1x Mini Display Port, 1x Display Port). I am very
happy with these monitors. I like the 16:10 ratio as it gives some extra
height compared to 16:9 screens.

~~~
Declanomous
I have a 16:9 Ultrasharp from the previous year, I believe it is the U2414h,
but I could be mistaken. I was a little skeptical at first, because
Ultrasharps are pretty expensive if you are used to buying the cheapest
monitor that meets your criteria. Subjectively though, this monitor is
amazing. The best thing I can say about it is that I almost regret buying it,
as every other monitor looks terrible when placed next to it. Otherwise, I
could look at the monitor all day without really thinking about it. It's like
a really nice tool, in the sense that you almost forget you are using it
because it does it's job so well.

For those of you unfamiliar with Dell monitors, the first letter is the model
range. U is Ultrasharp, which generally are IPS displays and come from the
factory with a certificate indicating the display has been calibrated, as well
as stands with tilt, swivel, rotation and height adjustment. P is
professional, which are generally very similar to the Ultrasharp displays, but
without the exacting calibration, and the stands generally only have
adjustable tilt and height. E (I think) is the third type, which is the kind
of monitor you might get with your average computer. The stand generally only
tilts.

The first two numbers following the letter indicate the size of the monitor,
and the last two numbers indicate the year the monitor was released. I believe
trailing letters are used when disambiguation is needed. So a U2414h is a 24"
monitor released in 2014, and the h indicates it's the 1080p model rather than
the 1200p model. The U2415 was released the following year.

~~~
sdrothrock
Thank you for the explanation! How did you learn what the model numbers mean?

~~~
Declanomous
Honestly, it's basically a recollection of some information on one of the
/r/buildapcsales threads on reddit. The Dell Outlet has monitors on sale all
the time, and they generally either seem to fit in to one of two
classifications: refurb or coming off a lease (which is probably technically a
refurb as well). The information provided is generally lacking unless the
monitor is being also a model Dell is currently selling new. Dell tends to
release monitors to the outlet in batches, which generally inspires someone to
make a post on /r/buildapcsales. Someone then inevitably asks what the
difference is between the product numbers.

Honestly, if you ever need to figure out what the difference is between
product numbers, searching for it on google using "site:reddit.com" or
"site:reddit.com/r/relatedsubreddit" is a pretty good way of learning what
they mean. Otherwise you only get results for out of stock listings on Newegg
or Amazon.

Quick edit:

Here's the link to a /r/buildapcsales page with information on my monitor:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/buildapcsales/comments/3xh9ue/monit...](https://www.reddit.com/r/buildapcsales/comments/3xh9ue/monitor_dell_u2414h_238_60hz_ips_8ms_gtg_19999/)

And here's a link to the TFT Central page, which has more information:
[http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/dell_u2414h.htm](http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/dell_u2414h.htm)

(I'd highly recommend reading the TFT central reviews of monitors. I learned a
lot about monitors from them.)

One thing I didn't mention is that Ultrasharps and the Professional models
tend to have VESA mounts, whereas the standard line doesn't. If you have a
mount for your monitors, I'd probably go with the Professional line, since
they have the VESA mount, and you aren't paying the extra money for the really
nice stand.

However, if you don't have a mount, the Ultrasharp stand is amazing. I think
it's worth the price premium for the stand alone. The base rotates, the
monitor can rotate 90 degrees in either direction, the screen tilts, and the
height is adjustable as well. The stand is literally perfectly designed.
Adjusting the monitor doesn't require any tools, but unlike a lot of other
stands (I'm looking at you desk lamp) the monitor will not move unless you are
intentionally moving it. It moves smoothly once you start adjusting the
monitor though, so you never have the issue where you overshoot your intended
adjustment several times.

The stand is nicely weighted too, so the monitor tends to stay in place while
manipulating it as well. The only adjustment that isn't completely smooth is
the screen tilt. The tilt is a bit solid, and I just end up rocking the
monitor back and forth if I try adjusting the monitor with one hand. I need to
use a hand at the top of the monitor and one at the bottom to adjust it.

The height and tilt adjustment alone is worth it for me, since I'm pretty tall
and have trouble getting my monitors in the right place.

One other thing, I believe the Ultrasharp models and Professional models are
much more likely to have a matte finish on them. I'm rather fond of a matte
finish, but I know people who prefer their computers to have a glossy finish.

One last point about my monitor in particular -- the bezel is advertised as
being quite thin, but that's a bit misleading because there is a slight black
area around the edge of the screen. I'm not in front of that monitor right
now, so I can't comment on exactly how far it extends, but it's much wider
than the actual plastic of the bezel. It doesn't bother me in the least, but
if you put several next to each other expecting to have less than a couple of
mm between each screen, I could understand getting upset.

------
santoriv
[http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16889356...](http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16889356246)

Samsung 40inch 4k - it was going for $300 on Black Friday but it's a bit
pricier now. Purportedly you can get (3840x2160@60Hz 4:4:4)

I have a Samsung 40inch 4k UN40JU6500 that I bought six months ago.
Essentially you get the real estate of 4 monitors on a single screen. I
usually have a browser, my IDE, and 4 terminals open all at the same time
while doing development. It only supports HDMI2 input so I had to buy a
Displayport to HDMI adapter to get it to work with my MacBook Pro.

~~~
sean_patel
> Samsung 40inch 4k

This is a 'want' not a 'need'. Why would anyone need a 4K monitor for Dev
work? Even if he/she is developing games, doesn't make sense to me.

Also

> I have a Samsung 40inch 4k that I bought six months ago.

How far do you sit from the screen? What's it's effect on your eyes?

~~~
santoriv
> This is a 'want' not a 'need'.

You are absolutely correct. Strictly speaking, he doesn't _need_ a monitor at
all. He has a new Macbook Pro. It's got a monitor attached which is just
dandy.

As an overly privileged software developer, I like to have lots of stuff on
the same screen. It's also a lot easier to navigate a giant SQL schema diagram
when you can have a much larger chunk of it on the screen at once.

>How far do you sit from the screen? What's it's effect on your eyes?

I stand at a normal distance from the monitor. It's essentially like having 4
1080p monitors stacked 2x2. At that size the dpi is approximately the same.
There isn't any difference in eye strain.

~~~
sean_patel
Thank you!!

> It's essentially like having 4 1080p monitors stacked 2x2.

Is that right? So you are saying I'll be able to fit 4 screens in a 1 40-inch
4K monitor and it will be similar to 4 individual 1080p screens, at what
physical size tho? 20" each??

~~~
cweagans
Yes, that's correct. 4 20" screens with no bezel in between.

------
gregordv
I use the Seiki 42" 4k TV which hovers around $300
([http://camelcamelcamel.com/Seiki-SE42UM-42-Inch-Ultra-
Black/...](http://camelcamelcamel.com/Seiki-SE42UM-42-Inch-Ultra-
Black/product/B00RBA9MOC)) as my primary development monitor. As a TV, color-
correct, or a gaming monitor, it's rather dross, but as a wall of pixels to
work on code, I will never go back to anything smaller. Ever.

~~~
peller
How far away do you find you have to sit?

~~~
thatsethnz
You dont. At 42 inches a 4k screen is basically four perfectly aligned 21 inch
HD panels. Don't think 4k for smooth fonts and "retina" style pixel density.
Think of it in terms of screen real estate.

~~~
Tempest1981
Sitting an arms-length away, I'm just imagining a lot of head movement going
from the bottom (dock or taskbar) to top (menu bar or window title bar). Any
tips? Maybe it works if you put only less-frequently-used windows up high.

I've used a 30" display (at arms-length), and it felt nice, but already rather
tall.

------
alkonaut
Steals the question: I have to get a new monitor for dev work. I work from
home so the office also houses my personal gaming/photo editing rig, meaning
this screen will be both my home and work screen.

This means I want to get something that can also do games and photos, but on
the companys dime. I want it to be IPS and it should be 1440+ (27"\+ or a WS
34") and it would be nice if it could do e.g. 75hz. I don't need 4k.

The important issue though is I don't want it to look to my boss as though I'm
buying really expensive monitor just for my gaming - Ideally I'd like to buy a
product that _works_ for gaming but isn't called "republic of gamers predator
yada yada" if you see what I mean. So which are the "sleeper" gamer IPS
monitors out there? Perhaps something with freesync, or a WS 34 that can
overclock or something.

------
OhSoHumble
Honestly, try to go for an ultrawide if you can.

[https://www.amazon.com/LG-UltraWide-Gaming-
Monitor-34UM57-P/...](https://www.amazon.com/LG-UltraWide-Gaming-
Monitor-34UM57-P/dp/B011ESXHBA/ref=sr_1_8?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1481512859&sr=1-8&keywords=monitor&refinements=p_n_size_browse-
bin%3A3547808011)

This model would be a good place to start.

~~~
protomyth
I have an LG ultra wide and I never want to go back. It is truly amazing how
many windows you can fit with it feeling natural and uncrowded.

~~~
tbyehl
So many things work well at half-width and full- or half-height on a 21:9
display. I've got a AOC Q2963PM & Dell U3415W on my main workstation and it
feels like having a 2x2 grid of 4:3 displays without a border down the middle.
I will never buy another 16:9/16:10 display.

------
sgt
This may be above your budget but I have this one and I'm extremely happy.
Retina quality is superb and comparable to my Macbook Pro's retina screen.

[https://www.amazon.com/Dell-Monitor-P2715Q-27-Inch-LED-
Lit/d...](https://www.amazon.com/Dell-Monitor-P2715Q-27-Inch-LED-
Lit/dp/B00PC9HFO8)

It's about $150 more than your budget allows but I made a liberal
interpretation of your "$300-ish".

~~~
jgys
I second this. I've got one at home and one at my office; it's a solid display
all-around and excellent for dev work. The value for the price is outstanding,
especially if you get one from Amazon Warehouse Deals for about $50 off new,
as I managed to do twice without the slightest imperfections. (I bought "Used
- Very Good" condition.)

Edit: I have the 24" version of this display, what's linked is the 27". I
imagine the quality is comparable; whether the value is better or worse may
depend on how many centimeters you want between your nose and your monitor.
;-)

------
pbreit
I like small pixels and have been happy with this Acer 25" 2560 x 1440
currently $255: [https://www.amazon.com/Acer-G257HU-smidpx-25-Inch-
Widescreen...](https://www.amazon.com/Acer-G257HU-smidpx-25-Inch-
Widescreen/dp/B00QS0AKVK/)

------
gmays
My standards may be lower than most, but I bought two
[https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009HNEBLK/](https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009HNEBLK/)
and mounted them to
[https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002R9HQLI/](https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002R9HQLI/)
(clamps to my desk) a couple years ago and have been pretty happy with the
setup.

------
imafish
I recently got the 25" Dell Ultrasharp U2515H which runs at 2560x1440
resolution, and really love it. Much better to do split screen on than my
previous 24" 1080p monitor. It's just north of $300:
[https://www.amazon.com/Dell-UltraSharp-U2515H-25-Inch-LED-
Li...](https://www.amazon.com/Dell-UltraSharp-U2515H-25-Inch-LED-
Lit/dp/B00SPWPF1O)

~~~
rocqua
I have 2 of those, they are great monitors.

That said, for dev work I'd want more screen space than a single U2515H. If
possible within this price range I'd look for an ultrawide with a vertical
resolution of 1440. A great perk of the U2515H is accurate sRGB, but that
seems superfluous here.

~~~
imafish
Ironically, I went from a dual monitor setup (24" and 21" in 'portrait'), and
I find that I'm more productive now.

Probably just my lack of self-discipline but the dual monitor setup tended to
encourage me to code on one monitor and procrastinate on the other.

------
trcollinson
I have been using two of these with a 15" MBP and have had no problems. I like
them!

[https://www.amazon.com/ASUS-
PB277Q-WQHD-2560x1440-Monitor/dp...](https://www.amazon.com/ASUS-
PB277Q-WQHD-2560x1440-Monitor/dp/B01EN3Z7QQ/ref=sr_1_4?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1481510934&sr=1-4&keywords=computer+monitor&refinements=p_n_size_browse-
bin%3A3547807011%2Cp_89%3AAsus)

~~~
bdwalter
We have a fleet of these as well and have had a good experience. We are now
switching to the 4k version for new ones.

------
Yhippa
I have two of these and a VESA mount to put them side by side:
[http://store.hp.com/us/en/pdp/hp-pavilion-24xw-238-inch-
ips-...](http://store.hp.com/us/en/pdp/hp-pavilion-24xw-238-inch-ips-led-
backlit-monitor).

I also have a Magic Trackpad 2 and Magic Keyboard (both by Apple). I feel I'm
immensely productive with this suite. With the gestures you feel like you're
in Minority Report without the augmented reality.

I thought. Out getting one cheap 4K TV as a monitor but this works better for
me as a developer on a MacBook Pro. I can easily run apps in full screen on
multiple essentially positionally locked displays and within them snap-to-
edges.

For web app development in the left monitor I'll have a browser with the app
running full screen and in the right I'll have my IDE in the left 2/3 of the
screen snapped and terminal in the right 1/3.

~~~
GavinMcG
I have one 27" version of the above, and I like it so far, with about a month
of use.

------
KayL
Sounds like you have Macbook Pro only. I think you won't enjoy any non-4k or
non-5k display. I have a Dell 27" as the main developer screen and sometimes I
love to read on my Macbook Pro 13" retina. I will save a bit more and wait for
a cheap 5k in next one or two years.

~~~
svarrall
Agree with this, a non retina resolution monitor just looks unfocussed to me
next to a MBPro screen.

------
BJanecke
So WQHD monitors are generally above that price range, but I would seriously
suggest you consider investing in one.

Since they have become fairly niche over the last few years only pro level
users buy them, so almost any monitor you buy in this space is bound to be
excellent and score far above average for things like colour accuracy.

Also a WQHD resolution at 27" is the perfect size to have two text editors at
16pt next to each other. Or An editor and two terminals, or anything really.
It's silly how small HD really is and how cumbersome 6:9 is for "getting shit
done".

Why not 4K? Because right now it's still a gimmick and the chances of you
hitting a sold-to-chache-in-on-fad monitor is jus too darn high.

------
FilterSweep
Actually had this conversation last week with some other devs at my job. This
suggestion is coming from a coworker not myself but he likes using curved
screens - here is an affordable one in your range (27")

[https://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Curved-27-Inch-
Monitor-C27F39...](https://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Curved-27-Inch-
Monitor-C27F398/dp/B01CX26WIG)

------
pan69
I have two Dell Ultrasharp displays. They come with Display port cables and
they support MST (you can daisy chain 'm together). Quality wise I have been
very happy with 'm.

[http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&c...](http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&cs=04&l=en&sku=210-AGSU)

~~~
intrasight
Me also. If you need one then get two. If you need two then get three. If you
do development for a living, you don't want to wait for Dell to send you a
warranty replacement (been there, done that, learned my lesson).

~~~
garyfirestorm
Do you keep an extra monitor in your cupboard, just in case one blows up?

~~~
intrasight
I do. And they have.

------
fivedogit
Been using these for the past few years at both home at work. Yamakasi Catleap
q270, 2560x1440 for $250. Probably cheaper from overseas on eBay.

[https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00KX1FZEW](https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00KX1FZEW)

The stand is crappy and don't expect much from the speakers, but otherwise I
love them.

------
hprotagonist
I like the Dell UltraSharp 24". Usually on sale for about $250. (e.g.,
[https://www.amazon.com/Dell-Computer-
Ultrasharp-U2415-24-0-I...](https://www.amazon.com/Dell-Computer-
Ultrasharp-U2415-24-0-Inch/dp/B00NZTKOQI) )

Very thin bezel, high enough resolution, lots of positions. Buy two, keep one
in portrait!

------
painted
I recently got a Dell UltraSharp UP2516D, it's great, also because I stay
quite close to it. At work I have a Dell Ultrasharp U2715H, I stay like 10 cm
further away. I don't see much difference even if one is 25" and the other is
27". I can not recommend them enough, my macbook air's display seems tiny now
:D

------
en4bz
ASUS PB Series 1440p 27.8" a little over your price point but they're on sale
RIGHT NOW for $350 [1].

[1]
[http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236...](http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236294)

------
rajington
Multiple smaller monitors over 1 big one. I use the main MBP screen plus three
E2414H dells that I got for <$300. I have to context-switch so much less. I'd
take utility over "ooh these colors look really good". 1080p @ ~22" is "good
enough" pixel density too.

------
TheArcane
Super happy with the 1080p LG 24MP88HV-S 24-Inch
[https://www.amazon.com/LG-24MP88HV-S-24-Inch-Monitor-
Infinit...](https://www.amazon.com/LG-24MP88HV-S-24-Inch-Monitor-
Infinity/dp/B01BX3FCJG/)

It's IPS and sleek.

------
jwaldrip
Personally I love this monitor. Its about $150 more than you were looking to
spend, but they have a 24" version at $300. The big feature here is 4k
resolutions for a VERY reasonable price.

[http://a.co/eLC9Z7z](http://a.co/eLC9Z7z)

------
spencerflem
I love this site, and ended up getting the cheaper BENQ.
[http://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-27-inch-
monitor/](http://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-27-inch-monitor/)

~~~
bioinformatics
Just got two of the 27-inch BenQ and really like them.

------
kyled
I remember asking for a smaller monitor and getting some weird looks. To much
screen space and I'm always turning my head left and right, was hurting my
neck. I prefer virtual desktops and a tiling window manager.

------
ogsharkman
I picked up the 32" QHD HP Omen monitor that was on sale during black Friday
and so far it's been really nice. I have two 23" Dell something or other
monitors in portrait mode on either side.

------
mamcx
Similar to this, but that monitor will be the best for reading comfort? I have
assumed a 4k monitor or TV, but not sure.

------
tronreg
Two 27" 1080p made by LG

------
grogenaut
a bit ($420 tot) more but dell U2715 is a great super thin bezeled monitor.

------
chx
The BenQ BL2411PT is still hard to beat quality / price wise.

------
thebiglebrewski
Thanks all for your fast responses!

------
tapsboy
Slightly off-topic: Have people used 21:9 monitors for dev work? What has been
your experience so far?

------
homero
I just use lg ips

